# "home made" turkey gun



## Jcraub79 (Feb 28, 2003)

i just wanted to write this because A im bored and be i did this project for my best friend last year and he loves it.

My best friend hunts turkeys and deer and thats about it, lol. He bought a used 870 express for about ahundred and fifty bucks but wanted a good tom killer so he gave the gun to me to play with.

First off i bought a remington turkey super full choke( use any brand choke u prefer, i used the rmington because my friend is on a budget and im trying to keep the cost of the gun under 350 bucks). I then ordered a syntehtic replacement stock and forearm and installed it. I then picked a lightweight nylon camo sling, attached a saddle mount and mounted a Swift Shotgun scope on the gun. i then bought one of the home camo kits and painted it to resemble the colors in which we find in the spring and fall of Northern Pennsylvania. Using winchester supreme number 5s after sighting in the scope i could keep anywhere from 14-23 pelletsin the head/neck of a turkeytarget as well as pentrating a stop sign at 55 yards. at 20 yards i could jsut about cut a 2x4 in half. the total cost was 334.93 cents. the gun is light and even witha 26 inch barrel it is fairly easy to point and swing in a turkey woods. as a matter of fact both of us killed toms with it last year, mine was shot at 46 paces and his at 17 neither bird so much as flopped. I know it is no custom gun and i am by no means a gunsmith but it felt really good to know a person i think of as a brother is pleased with it. well i hope to hear from anyone who ahs input on this


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Sounds like a good gun and also sounds like you had fun putting it together.

For myself, I have shot all my turkeys with factory guns, factory chokes (full or extra full), front bead sights, and factory #5s or #6s. I put one of those camo gun sleeves over my Gold 10 when I used that. Didn't do anything to camo up the 870 or SBE (both were synthetic/matt black). A lot depends on where you are hunting (woods or open areas) and how still you can be. At a minimum, shoot the choke/load you plan to hunt with at a pattern board to ensure you are hitting where you are aiming and also to check your pattern. Also, when you set up, get some type of perspective of how far away the tom will be when he is at different areas in your field of fire.

How many days until spring turkey season?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Quack, agreed.

Not justified, but the only thing I've been real careful to pattern are my turkey loads. Very different results based upon mfg. and shot size. Knock on wood, haven't crippled one yet.

Distance from decoy(s) to sitting spot is measured, and then I often place small sticks or other items at known distances. This can be very important when you're peering down the rib through a face mask in some contorted position at a deceivingly large bird.

As far as hiding, I've become less concerned about perfectly matching camo to cover or tricking up the gun. I too shoot a black SBE and don't feel it's ever cost me a chance. I don't build ground blinds or look for brush piles or other deep cover. Instead, I just try to make sure face and other skin is covered and then look for the widest tree available for a back rest. Think breaking up sillouette and staying still and very slow movements when necessary is way more important than trying to pick the perfect camo match or other hiding techniques. It took quite a few years sitting at the base of a tree with no other cover around and less than perfect camo to feel comfortable that I was still in a very good position to get birds in very close.

Only problem is that every year I need to find a wider tree. :roll:


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I dont understand why anyone woud need to spend alot of money on a speical "turkey gun". I have turkeys all over my property and the are as dumb and clueless as stumps!!!!!. One even jumped off the roof of my house! They are commen road kill out where I live because the stand in the middle of the road all the time! I swear you could just hit them with a stick kill them rather then spends hundreds of dollers buying a gun for them!! 
Are your turkeys smarted then the ones over here or somthing?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"i could keep anywhere from 14-23 pelletsin the head/neck of a turkeytarget* as well as pentrating a stop sign at 55 yards*"

you might want to keep that to yourself....


----------

